
Code Completion Demo from OpenAI - JoshTriplett
https://player.vimeo.com/video/426819809
======
bencoder
This is a really impressive demo and points to a very interesting future of
programming where requirements can be automatically converted to code and the
developer is primarily determining and phrasing unambiguous requirements and
checking the resulting code.

I don't know if that's a future of software development that I would wish to
see, but it's definitely interesting!

